# Gas smell



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Have a 94 1500 350 just bought this truck ,and did a full tune-up and everything runs smooth but I smell a deep smell of gas when it first starts and Have white smoke coming out of tail pipe, it's 80 degrees out.. Is this a bad sign, of a blown head gasket??


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Check spark plug fire when it's first started. If a gasket is allowing water in a cylinder the plug/s will be dead at least until heated and dry if that ever occurs. Cylinders not firing can also wipe a catalytic converter out in short order.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Doesn't have converter is that why it's smelling??


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

It's smelling because of unburnt gas. But unburnt gas produces black smoke, not white. Also, I could not reckon, if it smokes at start up only, or all the time? White smoke is definitely coolant getting into exhaust, and head gasket come as primary culprit. Blue/grey smoke is burnt oil.
My 99 Silvie produced a lot of WHITE STEAM at start up, which is normal and goes away after cat and engine warm up.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

Yes it does go away after a while, never had a vehicle do this, but I am more concerned about the gas smell when first starting up it does go away after warmed up?!


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

bostonwindows30 said:


> Doesn't have converter is that why it's smelling??


No 

Is this deep gas smell a smell of unburned gasoline or an exhaust smell?

The reason I ask is I had a new company pickup of that era which had a gasoline smell and it was found the filler neck connection wasn't up to par.

Also from around 1988 and a few years later a blue/white smoke at start up seemed to be normal :laughing: according to GM. I guess it was because there were never any repercussions from it.


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

OP, smells from exhaust or from under the hood?
If it's from exhaust and goes away as engine warms up, I'd say, for the year, she has leaky injectors (it's injected, right?) and on cold engine, gas does not pulverize too well, allowing some leftover to go out with exhaust. As it all gets hot, it simply bruns better.


----------



## bostonwindows30 (Jan 23, 2013)

That's what I was thinking!! A bad injector, I sprayed it with barb cleaner, is there something I can put in it, too clean it up??


----------



## ukrkoz (Dec 31, 2010)

Seafoam is always what I recommend, but that's not the point. It may be leaking around the O-ring. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7aT4S1lIBAY


----------

